# 68 vent windows



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey can anybody tell me if the 68 vent windows are the same from a coupe to a hardtop. Maybe they can be modfied to fit? I have 68 GTO coupe that i am helping a buddy restore, we have a 4 door Tempest parts car with the windows in it will they work? Thanks. Kevin


----------



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure if it would fit or not, but I might have the parts you need off a 68' Lemans if it doesn't work. email [email protected] if interested


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

4dr pillars definately will not work! I found out the hard way after buying a core set on ebay from someone that said he took them out of his GTO. Sent out for chrome, and when they came back, found out they were 1/2" longer than HTP. My fault for not checking p/ns 1st. So I'm now the proud owner of a set of show chromed a pillers and vent window frames for a 4dr. hardtop.


----------

